# Comics



## VirginiaHuguenot

Is anyone else a fan of comics? 

I love the Stan Lee movies that come out in the last few years, but the comics upon which they are based are even better, I think.

I have a collection of Marvel comics that spans the Silver Age. X-Men, Spider-Man, Avengers, Fantastic Four, Daredevil, Silver Surfer, Thor, Hulk, Iron Man, etc. 

My all-time favorite is the X-Men/Phoenix saga. 

For my fellow comic fans out there, what are your favorites?


----------



## luvroftheWord

Well, I'm not much of a comics fan, really, although I have enjoyed the movies that have been made in the last few years based on comics, particularly Marvel.

I'd say Superman is my favorite comic book hero, especially since I've started watching Smallville.


----------



## RamistThomist

The first thing that I thought of when I saw this read was Calvin and Hobbes


----------



## ReformedWretch

I am, but haven't collected in years. I own over 200 books.

What happens is they take popular storie arcs and cross them over with books that aren't selling well in order to get readers to buy these books and increase sales.

It worked for me because I like to follow all arcs. I end up spending way too much money and buying books I originally wasn't intrested in.

Cheap trick if you ask me.


----------



## fredtgreco

I've always been fascinated by Batman. The fact that he cannot rely on superpowers is interesting.


----------



## RamistThomist

[quote:24da979669="fredtgreco"]I've always been fascinated by Batman. The fact that he cannot rely on superpowers is interesting.[/quote:24da979669]

He is the Deistic version of superman! I am sorry. I couldn't resist that. I have been arguing with liberal "CHristians" all week who have been denying the miraculous.


----------



## fredtgreco

[quote:03652079a9="Finn McCool"][quote:03652079a9="fredtgreco"]I've always been fascinated by Batman. The fact that he cannot rely on superpowers is interesting.[/quote:03652079a9]

He is the Deistic version of superman! I am sorry. I couldn't resist that. I have been arguing with liberal "CHristians" all week who have been denying the miraculous.[/quote:03652079a9]

or you could say he is the "anti-Pentecostal"


----------



## RamistThomist




----------



## ReformedWretch

Batman is one of my favorites, but they use his story to do the cross overs I was talking about more than anyone.

And the pentecostal stuff is hillarious! But who in the world is Superman then? Benny Hinn?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

Comics made the news today...

Comic Books Donated to French Museum 

Fri Dec 31, 9:37 AM ET Entertainment - AP 

By KATE BRUMBACK, Associated Press Writer 

PARIS - Spiderman, Captain America, the Incredible Hulk and Daredevil have bounded across the Atlantic in a single leap "” a giant donation of almost 300,000 vintage comic books to a French museum. 

Jean-Pierre Mercier, who manages the collection for France's National Center for Comic Books and Images, said he was "flabbergasted" when he learned in March that Marvel Enterprises wanted to donate the huge quantity of comic books dating back as far as the 1950s. 

The gift, from one of the top U.S. comic publishers, was made through Gifts in Kind, a U.S. charity that distributes donated items. 

"Marvel specifically requested that they go overseas to a cultural institution where they would benefit numerous children and numerous people," said charity volunteer Margaret Mallon-Pujol. She said the French comic book museum was the ideal candidate. 

The museum, in the western city of Angouleme, didn't know what a superhuman task it was in for. 

Mercier said Mallon-Pujol first offered 800,000 to 1 million comic books, but he declined the offer. Such a gift would overwhelm his museum. Instead, the museum selected only what it believed to be the earliest books, including some published under Marvel's early names: Timely Comics and Atlas Comics. In June, about 275,000 books arrived in 1,800 boxes. Among them were hundreds of copies of the same editions. 

Most date from the early 1950s to the late 1970s. Mercier believes the collection represents nearly 80 percent of comic books produced by Marvel during that span. 

The comics are being sorted into five identical collections, two for the center and others for France's National Library and a museum in Amadora, Portugal, said Catherine Bourgouin, spokeswoman of the Angouleme museum. The destination of the fifth collection has not yet been determined. 

The Angouleme museum hasn't decided how it will display its colorful treasure "” although an exhibit on the glory years of Spiderman, the Hulk, the Fantastic Four and other superheroes is expected. 

For customs purposes, the collection's value was estimated at US$300,000 (euro225,000), but experts say the real value is difficult to ascertain. A mint-condition, first-edition "Spiderman" from 1963, for example, would be valued today at US$32,500 (euro24,095), said Frederic Solti, manager of the Gael comic book shop in Paris. 

Susan Corrigan, president of the Gifts in Kind charity in Alexandria, Virginia, said Marvel is one of the top donors to the organization and has given millions of comics to young people in the United States and overseas. 

"They just thought this would be an effective thing to donate worldwide," she said. 

The agreement with Gifts in Kind allows the museum to destroy duplicate copies, but it cannot barter, trade, sell or give any away. 

"We have received e-mails, phone calls and letters from fans and specialists who protest and complain about this decision, but there is no way for us to deal with that in any other way," Mercier said. 

An initial sorting, numbering and stamping of the books should be completed in 2005. 

The museum is still waiting for Marvel to send about 8,000 books "” the oldest, rarest ones "” which the publisher is scanning into its digital archives. 

Some of the most valuable include love-story comics "” designed to appeal to girls "” from the 1950s and earliest issues of the Fantastic Four, Spiderman and Captain America, among others. 

Marvel is also home to Captain Marvel, the X-Men, the Avengers, and other superheroes. 

The French museum was created in 1990 and its collection has consisted mostly of French and Belgian comics. It organizes a four-day international comic book festival each January. 

The festival this year is Jan. 27-30 and includes shows on comic books figures, young comic book artists, and the origins and future of comics.


----------



## SmokingFlax

I'm starting (little by little) to get back into comics/cartoons.

I used to be into all the Marvel superheroes as a boy. I used to like the Conan and Tarzan type stuff too (great artwork)-I learned to draw by copying a lot of that stuff. 

I recently (in an attempt to reintroduce myself) stumbled across some drawing books by a guy named Burne Hogarth -he's absolutely AMAZING! (I should say he WAS amazing). His knowledge of the human anatomy was such that he could draw any figure in any position, however contorted and from any perspective with astounding accuracy -WITHOUT USING MODELS! He used to draw the Tarzan that appeared in the Sunday papers in the 30's and 50's (I believe). I've been slowly going through his drawing books to glean his system of anatomical rules...it's really very humbling.

Did anyone ever enjoy MAD Magazine? I used to like all the parodies of tv shows and movies, etc. Jack Davis' humorous illustrations were awesome. I picked up a copy of MAD recently and was pretty much shocked and disappointed over how crude and salacious the humor had gotten (like their tv show)...I don't remember it being so overtly sexualized when I was younger...maybe it was but I was simply naive (???).


----------



## tdowns

*AVENGERS ASSEMBLE!!!*



> _Originally posted by houseparent_
> 
> 
> 
> What happens is they take popular storie arcs and cross them over with books that aren't selling well in order to get readers to buy these books and increase sales.
> 
> It worked for me because I like to follow all arcs. I end up spending way too much money and buying books I originally wasn't intrested in.
> 
> Cheap trick if you ask me.



Man you nailed it. I have over 3000 books, love 'em. I think it is a great story telling vehicle. But I had to quite do to the same thing, all the cross-overs. I now find the solo titles, like back when McFarlane (by the way my favorite comic run of all time) was doing Spider Man. Ultimates was cool for the first few episodes. I buy one or two a month now.

I love them all but my favorite characters by nick name are:

The Web Slinger
Weapon X
Cap
Shell Head -- as referred to lovingly by the beast during his Avengers stint
The weilder of Mjlonir
and 
Ol' Green skin.

In later years I developed a liking for the Dark Knight.

Lately I've been picking up the Marvel Age retelling of the classic stories to read with my son. They are old school; simple story, great art, not so much adult innuendo--or adult very well drawn ladies if you know what I mean--their fun, clean books designed for younger readers.

AVENGERS ASSEMBLE!!!!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

Who's your favorite comic artist/writer?

Mine is John Byrne...

and Jack Kirby...

and Frank Miller...

and Steve Dikto...

and Chris Claremont...

and Stan "the Man" Lee, of course!


----------



## tdowns

*artist*

Byrne and McFarlane for me, other than those two, I pretty much could only identify them by the art itself, for some reason I never paid attention to the names of the guys writing and drawing. I loved McFarlane's spidey and Hulk.

I'm going to hit the local shop tomorrow, see if there's anything interesting coming out. I like to snag the first couple of episodes of new stuff.

Happy New Year


----------



## Ivan

In my younger years, mostly in the 60's, I was a huge fan of Superman. Never cared for the TV or movie depiction of him. George Reeves was too cheesy and Christopher Reeve was too 80's. 

Maybe someday there will be a good depiction. And, no, I haven't seen Smallville...yet.


----------



## Jonathan

I prefer the humorous comics... And what could be better than *Calvin and Hobbes*!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

Anybody ever see the movie "Unbreakable" with Bruce Willis, Robin Wright and Samuel L. Jackson? Interesting take on comic super heroes and villains.


----------



## ReformedWretch

I saw it and enjoyed it. I've found that most people either really enjoyed or really hated that movie.


----------



## tdowns

*Unbreakable*

I totally loved that movie, I think you needed to be in to comics to get the full affect of that film. One of my favorites.

TD

What about Electra?.....oh boy, I sure would like to see it, but just don't know, if it's a well done film I probably will, but if it gets bad reviews like Catwoman, I won't, no need to put myself in precarious positions--especially for a bad movie--I didn't see Catwoman.

TD


----------



## tdowns

*Fantastic Four*

I also just saw the first posters for fantastic four, I hope they take that to Spider Man level and not Punisher Level.


----------



## ReformedWretch

Hey, besides the topless scene I like The Punisher. in my opinion it was pretty faithful to the comic.


----------



## tdowns

*Punisher*

Yeah, I actually enjoyed it, I just thought it could have been better. Daredevil I loved as well, but not quite the level of Spider Man.

Of course, I've never seen anything related to Comics I didn't like, even the old Cheese ball Captain America, I just loved seeing the guys in action. I'm easy that way though, I also refuse to not like a Clint Eastwood film, no matter how bad some of those 70's films were---might not watch it again, but can't say anything bad about Clint.

TD


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

Tomorrow, May 7, 2005 is Free Comic Day. Cheers!


----------



## fredtgreco

Moving to Entertainment and Fun


----------



## ReformedWretch

Took the plunge today after 12 years away from comics! Walked in the shop across the road from my appartment (hard to resist) and got my free comics on "Free Comic Day". I got some "Batman Attacks" book made just for today but also two very thick 9-11 comics staring many heros that normally sold for 9.99 each. Not bad.

I also picked up and subscribed to;

The Punisher 
Green Lantern
Action Comics Superman
Batman


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

Cool!


----------



## ReformedWretch

The Punisher book is very well written, but very graphic as well. I will have to debate about staying with it. I enjoy the stories very much, but much of the content is well.....


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

I know what you mean. I didn't see _The Punisher_ movie but I'm familiar with the comic. It's darker than _Daredevil_ and of course one has to consider the theme of vigilanteism. The Punisher is not one of my favorite characters but some stories can be intriguing.


----------



## ReformedWretch

To me, the comics universe is pure fiction. In it, there is good and bad, but it's pretty much up to the reader. I wouldn't allow a child of mine to read comics for this very reason, but a seasoned, grounded adult I see little to no harm in it for pure entertainment purposes.

In that regard, the Punisher is a guy who's out to make evil people pay. He has no regard for anything other than justice, even his own self. 

I don't take lessons from comics. If I did, I would be in trouble. In a way all the heros are vigilantes. The Punisher is just that, someone who punishes.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

You're right. There is a bit of vigilante in all the superheroes -- except for Captain America and the Avengers, right? They were on the government payroll. 

There is a difference between the Punisher and most other "good" superheroes though. He takes it upon himself to be judge, jury and executioner. The others tend to fight to stop a crime in progress and then if possible turn the bad guys over to the authorities and in general work inside the law although they are often misunderstood. 

I tend to analyze the comics I read on moral issues, but I don't expect them to be like characters in _Pilgrim's Progress_. What I like about certain superheroes is their human flaws which accompany their marvelous powers. Peter Parker/Spider-Man is a classic example. I'm most partial to the X-Men. The whole evolutionary theme is prevalent in the X-Men stories, like Star Trek, but there is much that is redeeming as well as entertaining in those stories, or else I wouldn't be reading them. 

The Phoenix saga is my favorite from the X-Men stories. I like the Silver Age in general best among Marvel comics. The Marvel Universe is amazing to behold! 

[Edited on 5-8-2005 by VirginiaHuguenot]


----------



## Reformingstudent

Any one remember Werewolf by Night? That used to be one of my favorite comic books back many, many moons ago.


----------



## ReformedWretch

Don't remember Werewolf by night! I do remember Moon Knight though.

And Andrew...ever read Silver Surfer? It has sort of a redemption/self sacrafice story going on in it.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

> _Originally posted by houseparent_
> And Andrew...ever read Silver Surfer? It has sort of a redemption/self sacrafice story going on in it.



Yeah, I enjoy Silver Surfer. I try to collect all the Fantastic Four issues in which he appears. Cool stuff!


----------



## Reformingstudent

> _Originally posted by houseparent_
> Don't remember Werewolf by night! I do remember Moon Knight though.
> 
> And Andrew...ever read Silver Surfer? It has sort of a redemption/self sacrafice story going on in it.



How bout Dr. Strange? Came out in the 70's I think. That was back when I was a kid and a comic book cost about 35 cents. man those were the days.


----------



## Reformingstudent

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> Is anyone else a fan of comics?
> 
> I love the Stan Lee movies that come out in the last few years, but the comics upon which they are based are even better, I think.
> 
> I have a collection of Marvel comics that spans the Silver Age. X-Men, Spider-Man, Avengers, Fantastic Four, Daredevil, Silver Surfer, Thor, Hulk, Iron Man, etc.
> 
> My all-time favorite is the X-Men/Phoenix saga.
> 
> For my fellow comic fans out there, what are your favorites?




Does MAD magazine count as a comic book?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot




----------



## New wine skin

I used to be a comic book fanatic. Had 1,000's
Had, Marvel Mystery #2 and other early Timelys, Big silver age keys such as Showcase 4, xmen 1-5 etc, 60's Marvel... 

Xmen, Swamp Thing by Wrightson, EC scifi and Horror were my favorites... ended up selling most of them during era of unemployment that happen to coincide about the time God got a hold of me and brought me back into the fold.... not sure if there is any correlation. Still have lots of 1970-80's era like Fantastic four, batman, xmen, Spiderman.... Sometimes I am tempted to read a few but was always afraid it would "draw" me away from my theology studies... anyone else have that temptation???? anyway they sit in my closet collecting dust.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

In the interest of helping of brother who is dealing with temptation, why don't you donate your comics to me?


----------



## New wine skin

I cant part with them just yet, although I could be bribed with good theology works... 

I have several batman, Tarzans, FF, Avengers etc that would be ok for kids, so i thought of saving them in the event my wife are ever blessed w a son. Who knows I may have some free time in the near future for myself to read up. 

but hey, If I ever decide to give any away you'll be the first to know.


----------



## tdowns

I'm pumped for Fantastic Four and Batman Begins, both look like they will be good.

The new Iron man series out is a good new storyline. I think Ultimate Iron Man is the title. It's on 4 or 5 now, already hard to get #1, talk about a guy who needs redemption.

I love the Phoenix stories, I always kind of wonder, am I degrading Chrit's real story by enjoying a pretend story that kind of mimics Christ? Any thoughts?

Also, before I was saved, I got a Thor tattoo with Hammer. I thank God for forgiveness, a symbol of a false god on my arm when I face God, great!!!!!


----------



## New wine skin

When I saw starwars last week, they ran the FF trailer. Looks to be good. I thought the Xmen movie (1st) was great! I hope FF is as good. Only element of FF that might be cheesy is the THING. His costume looked like it was made of that memory foam pillow material they sell at Brookstone... 

ps. I had several issues of IRONMAN series when i was younger, I read him in Tales of Suspense. They were ok... that book did need redemption. 
All this talk of comics got me tempted to go pick up a copy.... : )


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

DC Comics Illustrator James Aparo Dies 
Updated: Wednesday, Jul. 20, 2005 - 4:11 AM 

SOUTHINGTON, Conn. (AP) - James N. Aparo, an illustrator for DC Comics for more than 30 years who drew Batman, the Green Arrow and other action heroes, has died.

Aparo died Tuesday at home after a short illness, said his daughter, Donna Aparo. He was 72.

Aparo, who grew up in New Britain, brought characters to life in his home studio in Southington, corresponding with DC Comics through the mail. He retired about four years ago, his daughter said.

Besides Batman and the Green Arrow, Aparo also did illustrations for Aquaman, the Brave and the Bold, Phantom Stranger and Spectre.

His big break came in the late 1960s when he was working for Charlton Press and his editor got a job at DC. The editor, Dick Giordano, brought Aparo with him to the comic book maker.

In a 2000 interview with Jim Amash for Comic Book Artist, Aparo said he went to Hartford Art School for a semester, but was mostly self-taught.

"I just drew as a kid and went with it," he said. "I studied and copied comic strips and comic books. I grew up with Superman, Batman, and Captain Marvel. I really liked Captain Marvel Jr. by Mac Raboy. That was beautiful stuff. I liked Alex Raymond, Milton Caniff ... all of those guys."

Aparo is survived by his wife, Julieann, and three children.


----------



## Bladestunner316




----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

May 6, 2006 is Free Comic Day


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

More on Free Comic Day


----------



## Bladestunner316

I just saw in the latest wizard my X-Men 94 went down to 950!


----------



## ReformedWretch

I eliminated The Punisher from my collection and stopped subscribing. As I said it was too graphic. I can handle violence if it is against bad guys (drug dealers, child abusers, etc.) but this book had graphic portrayals of nudity and sex in it! That's just being extreme for extreme's sake.

I currently get:

Batman books
Superman books
Green Lantern
Green Arrow (although his liberalism is getting on my nerves)
Supergirl books

I also picked up a new 4 issue Silver Surfer series (nice to see him back, at least for a while)

Moon Knight is back, but I suspect he won't sell enough to keep going, we will see. Marvel is very demanding. If a book doesn't see A LOT they discontinue it quickly.


----------



## satz

I just saw an ad for the next X men movie on tv. Apparently its coming out soon (no, i don't really keep track). You guys looking forward to it?


----------



## ReformedWretch

I am. It looks pretty good.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

> _Originally posted by satz_
> I just saw an ad for the next X men movie on tv. Apparently its coming out soon (no, i don't really keep track). You guys looking forward to it?



Yes! (See here.)


----------



## Bladestunner316

Adam,
Have you read Batman:Year One? Its supposed to be the book that influenced the last movie.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

Spiderman outs himself to the press 
June 14, 2006

NEW YORK (AFP) - For a comic book hero, it's the ultimate taboo. 

In the latest edition of the Marvel comic "Civil War" on sale, Spiderman does the unthinkable and removes his Spidey mask to publicly reveal his hidden identity.

"I'm proud of who I am, and I'm here right now to prove it," the legendary webslinger tells a press conference called in New York's Times Square, before pulling off his mask and standing before the massed ranks of reporters as newspaper photographer Peter Parker.

"Any questions?" Parker asks in the final panel of the issue, amid a barrage of camera flashes.

In a statement, Marvel trumpeted the revelation as "arguably the most shocking event in comic book history."

The seven-issue "Civil War" series, launched in May, sees Marvel's writers taking on the topical issue of civil liberties.

Following a showdown between a group of superheroes and supervillains in which hundreds of innocent civilians are killed, the government passes the Super-Hero Registration Act, requiring all superheroes to reveal their identities and register as "living weapons of mass destruction."

Marvel's roster of invincible crime fighters is split into two bitterly opposed factions, with one camp -- championed by the likes of Spiderman -- in favour of the new law and the other, including Captain America and his ilk, refusing to relinquish anonymity.

"It's about which side you are on and why you think you are right," said Marvel Comics editor-in-chief Joe Quesada.


----------



## Bladestunner316

for a second there I thought it sid he came out fo the closet


----------



## ReformedWretch

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> Spiderman outs himself to the press
> June 14, 2006
> 
> NEW YORK (AFP) - For a comic book hero, it's the ultimate taboo.
> 
> In the latest edition of the Marvel comic "Civil War" on sale, Spiderman does the unthinkable and removes his Spidey mask to publicly reveal his hidden identity.
> 
> "I'm proud of who I am, and I'm here right now to prove it," the legendary webslinger tells a press conference called in New York's Times Square, before pulling off his mask and standing before the massed ranks of reporters as newspaper photographer Peter Parker.
> 
> "Any questions?" Parker asks in the final panel of the issue, amid a barrage of camera flashes.
> 
> In a statement, Marvel trumpeted the revelation as "arguably the most shocking event in comic book history."
> 
> The seven-issue "Civil War" series, launched in May, sees Marvel's writers taking on the topical issue of civil liberties.
> 
> Following a showdown between a group of superheroes and supervillains in which hundreds of innocent civilians are killed, the government passes the Super-Hero Registration Act, requiring all superheroes to reveal their identities and register as "living weapons of mass destruction."
> 
> Marvel's roster of invincible crime fighters is split into two bitterly opposed factions, with one camp -- championed by the likes of Spiderman -- in favour of the new law and the other, including Captain America and his ilk, refusing to relinquish anonymity.
> 
> "It's about which side you are on and why you think you are right," said Marvel Comics editor-in-chief Joe Quesada.



While it is an interesting story, I HATE that they had Spiderman reveal his idenity, I find it to be very lame.


----------



## Bladestunner316

Adam,
I just picked up Batman: The Long Halloween have you read it?


----------



## ReformedWretch

No, not read that one. I spend around 80 bucks a month on Comics so I don't buy many graphic novels. On ocasion I do, but not often.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

> _Originally posted by houseparent_
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> Spiderman outs himself to the press
> June 14, 2006
> 
> NEW YORK (AFP) - For a comic book hero, it's the ultimate taboo.
> 
> In the latest edition of the Marvel comic "Civil War" on sale, Spiderman does the unthinkable and removes his Spidey mask to publicly reveal his hidden identity.
> 
> "I'm proud of who I am, and I'm here right now to prove it," the legendary webslinger tells a press conference called in New York's Times Square, before pulling off his mask and standing before the massed ranks of reporters as newspaper photographer Peter Parker.
> 
> "Any questions?" Parker asks in the final panel of the issue, amid a barrage of camera flashes.
> 
> In a statement, Marvel trumpeted the revelation as "arguably the most shocking event in comic book history."
> 
> The seven-issue "Civil War" series, launched in May, sees Marvel's writers taking on the topical issue of civil liberties.
> 
> Following a showdown between a group of superheroes and supervillains in which hundreds of innocent civilians are killed, the government passes the Super-Hero Registration Act, requiring all superheroes to reveal their identities and register as "living weapons of mass destruction."
> 
> Marvel's roster of invincible crime fighters is split into two bitterly opposed factions, with one camp -- championed by the likes of Spiderman -- in favour of the new law and the other, including Captain America and his ilk, refusing to relinquish anonymity.
> 
> "It's about which side you are on and why you think you are right," said Marvel Comics editor-in-chief Joe Quesada.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While it is an interesting story, I HATE that they had Spiderman reveal his idenity, I find it to be very lame.
Click to expand...


 At least Captain America, champion of civil liberties, is taking a stand against the Super Hero Registration Act.


----------



## Bladestunner316

well the book is a collection of the regular issues.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

X-Men illustrator dies in Superman pajamas

November 28, 2006
CNN.com

COLUMBIA, South Carolina (AP) -- Wearing Superman pajamas and covered with his Batman blanket, comic book illustrator Dave C o c krum died Sunday.

The 63-year-old overhauled the X-Men comic and helped popularize the relatively obscure Marvel Comics in the 1970s. He helped turn the title into a publishing sensation and major film franchise.

C o c krum died in his favorite chair at his home in Belton, South Carolina, after a long battle with diabetes and related complications, his wife Paty C o c krum said Tuesday.

At C o c krum's request, there will be no public services and his body will be cremated, according to Cox Funeral Home. His ashes will be spread on his property. A family friend said he will be cremated in a Green Lantern shirt.

At Marvel Comics, C o c krum and writer Len Wein were handed the X-Men. The comic had been created in 1963 as a group of young outcasts enrolled in an academy for mutants. The premise had failed to capture fans.

C o c krum and Wein added their own heroes to the comic and published "Giant-Size X-Men No. 1" in 1975. Many signature characters C o c krum designed and co-created -- such as Storm, Mystique, Nightcrawler and Colossus -- went on to become part of the "X-Men" films starring Hugh Jackman and Halle Berry.

C o c krum received no movie royalties, said family friend Clifford Meth, who organized efforts to help C o c krum and his family during his protracted medical care.

"Dave saw the movie and he cried -- not because he was bitter," Meth said. "He cried because his characters were on screen and they were living."

C o c krum was born in Pendleton, Oregon, the son of an Air Force officer. He set aside his interest in art while serving in Vietnam for the U.S. Navy.

He moved to New York after leaving the service and got his big break in the early 1970s, drawing the Legion of Super-Heroes for DC Comics before moving to Marvel.

In January 2004, C o c krum moved to South Carolina after being hospitalized for bacterial pneumonia. As his diabetes progressed, his drawings became limited.

His last drawing was a sketch for a fan, who attended a small comic book convention in Greenville, Paty C o c krum said.

Meth said C o c krum will be remembered as "a comic incarnate."

"He had a genuine love for comics and for science fiction and for fantasy, and he lived in it," Meth said. "He loved his work."


----------



## Bladestunner316

Thats to bad


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

Green Lantern creator dead at 91

December 12, 2006 

MIAMI, Florida (AP) -- Martin Nodell, the creator of Green Lantern, the comic book superhero who uses his magical ring to help him fight crime, has died. He was 91.

Nodell died at a nursing home in Muskego, Wisconsin, on Saturday of natural causes, his son Spencer Nodell told The Associated Press on Tuesday. He previously lived in West Palm Beach.

Nodell was looking for a new idea for a comic book in 1940 when he was waiting for a New York subway and saw a train operator waving a lantern displaying a green light, said Maggie Thompson, senior editor of Comics Buyer's Guide.

Nodell imagined a young engineer, Alan Scott, a train crash survivor who discovers in the debris an ancient lantern forged from a green meteor. Scott constructs a ring from the lamp that gives him super powers, and becomes a crime fighter.

He brought his drawings and story lines to All-American Publications, which later became a part of National Periodical Publications, the company that was to become DC Comics, Thompson said. (DC Comics is a unit of Time Warner, as is CNN.)

The first Green Lantern appearance came in July 1940, an eight-page story in a comic book also featuring other characters. The character then got his own series, and Nodell drew it until 1947 under the name Mart Dellon.

After its cancellation in 1949, the series was reborn in 1959 with a revised story line, and it has been revived several times.

Meanwhile, Nodell left the comics field for an advertising career. In the 1960s, he was on a design team that helped develop the Pillsbury Doughboy.

In later years, Nodell traveled the comic book convention circuit with his wife, Caroline, who died in 2004.

"There were myriad of fans who would come up to my dad and would say 'Green Lantern got me to read' or 'Green Lantern got me to do something in my life,' " Spencer Nodell said.

Nodell was born in Philadelphia and studied at art schools in Chicago and New York. Besides Spencer Nodell, survivors include another son, six grandchildren and three great-grandchildren.


----------



## MrMerlin777

Kinda sad. Green Lantern Corps was one of my favorites growing up.


----------



## Bladestunner316

I'd love to have the first Green Latern in my collection  

Sad the creator died!


----------



## caddy

I find Ballard Street pretty funny 

*Ballard Street*


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

Captain America Dies (Mar. 7, 2007)


----------



## Scott

That is odd. Isn't there supposed to be a movie coming out? I am sure they would want cross-merchandising.


----------

